# 1976 Audi Fox starts right up, won't stay running.



## markmckitrick (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello,
I have a 1976 Audi Fox with 24,000 miles on it. The car starts right up, runs for 5 to 15 seconds and then quits. After this it will sputter and then not start until a day later. We have been through the whole system. The fuel distributor seems well. The injectors are working well. The cold start injector is working as should. The fuel pump initiates when it should. We have put many new parts into the system including a new tank, new fuel filter, cleaned the fuel distributor, verified timing, compression, fuel regulator etc. I cannot think of any reason why this thing should not run. Does anyone have any ideas? We did come a long way as when we got it, it would not even fire. The only clue is that some time it is for sure flooded and sometimes it appears it may not be getting enough fuel?
Thanks very much.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 1976 Audi Fox starts right up, won't stay running. (markmckitrick)*

New tank or good used? The passages for the inlet and outlet can clog. Check voltage to the fuel pump and for correct fuel delivery. I once had a low voltage condition on my '78, among many, many other problems.


----------



## 81rabbit (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 1976 Audi Fox starts right up, won't stay running. (markmckitrick)*

yes this very much sounds like a fuel pump. had the same problem with my 86 golf. tested the pump and it was producing fuel.. finally figured out it wasnt producing enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 1976 Audi Fox starts right up, won't stay running. (81rabbit)*

I don't know enough about the older system to help you much with the diagnosis. That being said, I do know that the later models have a rev minimum set into the fuel pump relay so that the pump will only keep running if the RPMs are over a certain level. That was the problem with my VW Fox a while back. Wrong relay=no running pump. The pump primes and fires the engine but dies after starting. Sounds like what you're experiencing. I'd jump the fuel pump relay first to see if the car stays running after starting. If so...bad relay or wrong relay. Pretty quick and simple test. Hope that helps. Got any pics of the Fox?


----------



## markmckitrick (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: 1976 Audi Fox starts right up, won't stay running. (markmckitrick)*

Thanks everyone. We have it running now pretty good although I do think it now needs a fuel pump, (mostly all the fuel parts are toast from not running for 25 years. OK one other question, this thing smokes like there is no tomorrow. So much so it drips out the tail pipe. It has good compression and am told it has new valve seals. Any ideas? I will get some pics together soon, but you will all gasp as I did, it looks new.
Thanks again.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 1976 Audi Fox starts right up, won't stay running. (markmckitrick)*

Piston rings or valve shims?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 1976 Audi Fox starts right up, won't stay running. (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Is it light blue/white smoke? Or black/dark smoke?


----------



## markmckitrick (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: 1976 Audi Fox starts right up, won't stay running. (JohnBarleyCorn)*

it is very light blueish/ white. It also is very rich. Have a new fuel pump on order. I replaced the control pressure regulator. Before I replaced it, the fuel pump ran all the time. (it made varying sounds) Since I replaced the control pressure regulator, the pump only runs when the engine is cranking or running. It ran perfect for about 20 minutes. I ran and shifted it through all the gears and it hummed. Went to get gas, and it started to sputter, pop and bang. So, I think the fuel pump will fix the missing but the smoke is incredible.


----------

